# Manetabolism Users!



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi ladies!! 
So I'm starting my two months of Manetabolism vitamins today! So excited. I am posting my length check of the front of my hair and will check in every 30 days ) 





If anyone will like to post their results or how things are going. Feel free )


----------



## nrock (Apr 14, 2014)

I am 1 week in to my second bottle and feel like I'm getting some growth. I should have documented my start.  These pills are definite keepers, so far.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just received mine today. I paid for three, but only received two.  I contacted them. Hopefully they respond soon.


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 14, 2014)

I started my second bottle on Apr. 4th. I didn't measure the first time, but I did this time around.




Please. I beg of you. Excuse my busted-ness.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2014)

I received my two today but wont start until June 4th.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Took them today. Here is my starting point. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 14, 2014)

I just received mine today!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Update: She sent an email within the hour apologizing and my third bottle will be sent out tomorrow. It already has a tracking number. That's good cs.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm taking Biotin until the end of the month and then will start with with the two bottles off Manetabolism. Biotin doesn't seem to effect my hair growth so I'm taking it more for metabolism really to see if it does anything. Can't wait until May so I can start with Manetabolism though!


----------



## greight (Apr 14, 2014)

I was in the HairFinity challenge (didn't finish my first bottle ) but I bought Manetabolism and now I'm joining this challenge  

I just got mine today, already took 2.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Joining
I purchased a 2 month supply.

I believe im on day 3.


----------



## Sanity (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my bottles to ship! (Holding my spot!!)


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 14, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I received my two today but wont start until June 4th.



How come you are waiting till June ?


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 14, 2014)

I started mines today . Make sure and drink loads of water to prevent face breaks. I hope it works I want a long mane shoooo lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> How come you are waiting till June ?



Trackrunnertt, I'm currently taking Hairfinity.  I'll finish my third bottle by June 4th.


----------



## prettykinks (Apr 15, 2014)

I've heard so many good things about these pills. I need to hurry and get me some.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Apr 15, 2014)

Just ordered yesterday. Couldn't help it with all of the hype. Still have one more bottle of Hairfinity left. So I will finish it and then start the Manetabolism.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Trackrunnertt, I'm currently taking Hairfinity.  I'll finish my third bottle by June 4th.



Ohhhh okay  well can't wait to have you on board !


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 15, 2014)

So this is the challenge thread?


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 15, 2014)

Im currently taking nature's bounty optimum solutions hair nails and skin gummies....do you guys think I can still take that while taking manetabalism?


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> So this is the challenge thread?



There isn't a Manetabolism thread so was created just to motivate each other and share results  or any questions and concerns. It has no limits or rules


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Im currently taking nature's bounty optimum solutions hair nails and skin gummies....do you guys think I can still take that while taking manetabalism?



From the FAQ I saw it said stop other multi vitamins. I guess so there isn't vitamin overload


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

Checking in. These pills are easier to swallow than I thought !


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 15, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> From the FAQ I saw it said stop other multi vitamins. I guess so there isn't vitamin overload



Grrr but theyre delicious!....*tears*


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 15, 2014)

checking in

*Does anyone notice that the vitamins kind of smell _chemical-like _when you open the bottle?

Its really faint.. but its there.


----------



## Royalq (Apr 15, 2014)

Just ordered 2 bottles today. Ive never had any success with growth aides or supplements. Havent used any in the past year and a half. I hope these work!


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> checking in  *Does anyone notice that the vitamins kind of smell chemical-like when you open the bottle?  Its really faint.. but its there.



I thought it smelt good ... Like cereal haha my SO didn't like the smell though


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> I thought it smelt good ... Like cereal haha my SO didn't like the smell though


Lol at cereal.
I guess im just use to vitamins smelling like... Vitamins.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fourth day. I take my capsules in the morning when I get up so I won't forget. I received my third bottle (which had been missing from my original order) yesterday. Very prompt response.


----------



## Royalq (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope you all took before pics. Nothing frustrates us lhcf'ers more than glowing reviews and no before pics lol.

Im planning to go to the doctor and get a blood test to see if all my levels are okay. I currently only get 0.3 of an inch a month so I want to see if that is medical.  Then im going to trim these god forsaken ssks and then take a length check. Then ill start taking the pills.


----------



## Fenaxa (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got my vitamins today  I'm soooo happy! I length checked yesterday but I'll do it again to get an "authentic check". Do you have to take these with food or can you do it whenever you want? I'll do it with food just to be safe.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 17, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> Lol at cereal. I guess im just use to vitamins smelling like... Vitamins.



Maybe I was really hungry when I smelt it haha


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Got mine today......took first pill

Will probably take a starting pic tomorrow


----------



## trebell (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got my pills today. I'm switching from hairfinity to manetabolism the first of the month.


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 18, 2014)

I usually try to take my pills at night..but this is the second time I've missed them!! Ugh. I just be so tired lol


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 18, 2014)

well i have my page yo to order but i'm still mulling over in my mind because i already take 10mg of biotin dailt.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm, this is the first I've heard of these vitamins. I always thought Hairfinity and Viviscal were rip-offs for the price points. Lemme go read...

ETA: After reading the ingredients list and seeing how they have a "celebrity" with a full head of hair weave endorsing their product, I conclude that the only ingredients these vitamins have over most others like Country Life Maxi Hair, Futurebiotics, and others that cost under $10/bottle is the ginkgo, and the amino acids. 

The price point is ok but you could just take a regular Walmart hair vitamin and add a BCAA (branched chain amino acids) supplement to it. These companies know Black women are obsessed with weaves (and therefore long hair), so they market get long hair quick vitamins (and products) to us. It's SO OBVIOUS!!!

 And they are telling you info you already know, "vitamin deficiency is a primary cause of hair loss..." Anyone with common sense knows this. I'd take it as a grain of salt but do you. *Kanye shrug* I've never purchased any hair vitamins that were marketed widely to Black women except for Nioxin before it was discontinued and hit $100/bottle in price (I paid $13.99) and quit after one bottle cuz the results were nominal at best. I just hate to see our people shelling out money for stuff that likely doesn't work any better than regular vitamins.

On closer inspection, T. Taylor is wearing a LF or FLW.  But old girl needs to check that unsightly forehead acne instead of dumping her money and image onto all things "hair." And I'm not hating, just saying. Nothing against her. She's cute, no homo--just making observations...and on to other news....


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 18, 2014)

TGIF ladies!! Just took my pills. Surprisnly I have not missed a dose since I started taking them last weekend. I still take my bcomplex + other supplements (just no biotin/multi).

Jewell 
I had to do a double take when I saw Teyanna T. & her wig representing for the company.

Still purchased them though. 

Royalq I took before pics. Comparison pics coming in June.

I hope they are a success so I can repurchase. TWA + 6month growth reveals are always fun.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 18, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> TGIF ladies!! Just took my pills. Surprisnly I have not missed a dose since I started taking them last weekend. I still take my bcomplex + other supplements (just no biotin/multi).  Jewell I had to do a double take when I saw Teyanna T. & her wig representing for the company.  Still purchased them though.  Royalq I took before pics. Comparison pics coming in June.  I hope they are a success so I can repurchase. TWA + 6month growth reveals are always fun.



I've been surprisingly consistent too! Maybe because I really want long hair bad haha


----------



## Fenaxa (Apr 18, 2014)

Second day here. I know it's way too early to tell but just judging off of how other vitamins (and other growth aides) did nothing at all for me in the past, I'll try these for 2 months straight (since I ordered 2 LOL) and if I measure my average growth rate come the middle of June, I won't bother with buying more. 
I do have high hopes though. I have starting pics but I will update on June 17th if I have any noteworthy progress with before and after pics.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 18, 2014)

Fenaxa said:


> Second day here. I know it's way too early to tell but just judging off of how other vitamins (and other growth aides) did nothing at all for me in the past, I'll try these for 2 months straight (since I ordered 2 LOL) and if I measure my average growth rate come the middle of June, I won't bother with buying more. I do have high hopes though. I have starting pics but I will update on June 17th if I have any noteworthy progress with before and after pics. [/QUOTE
> 
> I bought two months as well. After the first month if I get an inch I'm buying a 6 month supply fr fr lolol


----------



## Fenaxa (Apr 19, 2014)

Haha that's exactly what I'm gonna do, just after 2 months instead of 1. If I get 6" or even 4.5" in 6 months, I'll buy a year's worth of vitamins.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 19, 2014)

FYI ladies, Courtney has a promo going on for the entire weekend only. 15% off entire order . Promo code is easter2014 . Sign up for emails on themanechoice.com and like them on Facebook to receive notifications off all promos going on. I already had 2 bottles, but I just ordered 4 more


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Checking in for day 6


----------



## Sanity (Apr 20, 2014)

Recieved my shipment yesterday... 2 months worth. Day 1 checking in!!


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 20, 2014)

Been on it for a week now! 3 more weeks till length check


----------



## ail221 (Apr 20, 2014)

Manetabolism peaked my interest as well, so I jumped the gun and bought a two month supply.  Hopefully they live up to the hype.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Apr 21, 2014)

Just received mine today. We shall see...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Apr 21, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> I thought it smelt good ... Like cereal haha my SO didn't like the smell though



I smelled cereal too. I opened a bottle just to see if it had a funny smell like some of you were saying.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 21, 2014)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I smelled cereal too. I opened a bottle just to see if it had a funny smell like some of you were saying.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm glad I'm not the only one haha smells good to me


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 21, 2014)

checking in


----------



## Sanity (Apr 22, 2014)

Checking in for Day 2&3!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine still isn't here  It's in Miami atm. Ordered it on the 9th!

I am in the UK though


----------



## mrsrivers (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought mine last week and got it already this week so it seems like the company is getting things straight.
I took my first pill yesterday and had horrible headaches today so I may need to up my water intake since biotin can cause that. 

I bought 2 months worth so I'm hoping I see a little more growth than usual by July.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Day nine. I went out of town for two days and forgot them at home.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel like this is giving me head aches and making me feel tired and and kinda sick ....and I've been drinking lots of water

I'll try taking it before bed instead of before work to see if there is a difference


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2014)

chocolate777

Have you tried taking one pill in the evening and the other in the morning?  That may alleviate your symptoms.  If splitting your dosage doesn't relieve the headaches, stop taking them.

That's what I had to do when I was taking Country Life Maxi Hair, not due to headaches, but they were nasty horse pills 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 25, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> chocolate777
> 
> Have you tried taking one pill in the evening and the other in the morning?  That may alleviate your symptoms.  If splitting your dosage doesn't relieve the headaches, stop taking them.
> 
> ...



I did at first but I kept forgetting to take the second dosage because I was so tired by the time I got home from work......ill keep playing around with the dosage and timing for the redt of the month supply I have and also up my water intake even more..

If it doesnt change ill go back to my natures bounty optimum solution gummies which where actually pretty good for me and I took 4 of those a day

Eta:....I just got two jars of gummies for 3.99...like where they do that at so if me and manetabalism dont fix our relationship im def kicking it to the curb.....but I think I have some growth even though im only a week in.....I hope the headaches mean my hair is working extra hard to grow


----------



## mrsrivers (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 3 for me. I started splitting up my dosage by taking one in the morning and one in the evening and my headaches stopped. I also starting drinking more water which I'm sure helped.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 25, 2014)

checking in


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been taking them since early March.  I have a lot of growth, at one point I measured 3" at the 1 month mark but I am trying to measure a different spot for the second month to see if I just measured wrong, measured the wrong spot, just delusional... any of the above basically.  I take my braids out on May 17th... that will make 117 days that they have been in, I have kept them clean and I take out sections and redo them so I cannot honestly say exactly how much growth I have received because all of the braids have been redone at least 1, possibly 2 times.  I have pics of where my hair was before I installed my braids and I will take pics of how it is when I remove the braids.  But I am placing another order for more today.  I was previously taking Hairfinity, At one point it did wonders for me but it has since lost its luster...


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 25, 2014)

Month 1 almost done. I didn't notice too much growth, but my hair seems a little thicker and hardly any shedding . Come on growth!!!!


----------



## Sanity (Apr 26, 2014)

checking in for the last couple of days!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Apr 26, 2014)

I jumped on this train. I've been taking them since the 14th. I got a weave on the 13th.  It's definitely looser but I didn't want to watch my hair like a maniac. Here's my last lc from the apl challenge. I think it was March 30th.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Apr 26, 2014)

I ordered 2 bottles today


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Checking in. Staying consistent.


----------



## trebell (Apr 29, 2014)

When are you all posting progress pictures. I'm debating whether I should start may 1st or keep at my hairfinity. I cancelled my auto ship but they sent me another so I have 2 bottles left.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm still popping my pills daily.  I'll do a lc around May 15th.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2014)

trebell said:


> When are you all posting progress pictures. I'm debating whether I should start may 1st or keep at my hairfinity. I cancelled my auto ship but they sent me another so I have 2 bottles left.



I'll check in between May 16th and the 19th.


----------



## Fenaxa (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm gonna update on June 1st. I think I already got decent growth but I can't really tell and I didn't take good starting pictures at all. 
I don't want to attribute the growth to the vitamins because my hair does most of it's growing from the middle to the end of the month lol which is when I began taking the vitamins.
I re-took pictures yesterday with my crappy length check tee so I'll officially find out if I have more growth at the very end of next month/beginning of June.


----------



## trebell (Apr 29, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I'll check in between May 16th and the 19th.





Fenaxa said:


> I'm gonna update on June 1st. I think I already got decent growth but I can't really tell and I didn't take good starting pictures at all.
> I don't want to attribute the growth to the vitamins because my hair does most of it's growing from the middle to the end of the month lol which is when I began taking the vitamins.
> I re-took pictures yesterday with my crappy length check tee so I'll officially find out if I have more growth at the very end of next month/beginning of June.



Okay. Cool. I keep seeing progress pictures on social media. So I'm anxious to see the results on the board. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Whit (May 2, 2014)

I am stubborn and I'm taking both Hairfinity and Manetabolism. Hairfinity is INCREDIBLE and works well, but those Manetabolism results that I see on social media are undeniable. I got bangs cut to see if taking both vitamins was worth my while. Here is my 9 day length check.


----------



## niknik253 (May 2, 2014)

Nice results Whit! I am have to take one a day of the manetabolism because I have been breaking out :0 (. I do like the results thus far.


----------



## Channy31 (May 2, 2014)

Got mine in the post yesterday, have to say I hateeee the smell. Blurgh, it smells like chemicals and gross stuff idk.

I'm on my second day today, I'm going to take both of mine in the morning 

Starting photo is on my blog if anyone is interested 

Fingers crossed i'll gain another inch between now and my 21st (Mat 31st) and another inch between then and graduation (early July). 

If these work I could be at waist length in like four months ahhhh.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (May 2, 2014)

Almost finished a month!!! So excited to do my length check


----------



## Froreal3 (May 2, 2014)

Still taking. Been a little over two weeks.


----------



## Channy31 (May 7, 2014)

Day seven here.

Anyone else notice an improvement in their skin?!
Mine is the best it's looked in ages, my boyfriend even asked why I was wearing make up to bed when I wasn't!


----------



## Beautified16 (May 7, 2014)

I just ordered two bottles today. So excited to start using them.


----------



## WhereItsAt (May 7, 2014)

I purchased 2 bottles but have been in a sew in two weeks as of today but I have a pic that I will use to gauge progress. I started bottle 1 tonight. My other bottle is still at the post office. I will get that bottle soon.


----------



## clairdelune (May 8, 2014)

I have been thinking about trying these. In the past when I've taken biotin if I didn't drink at least 2.5 liters of water a day, it gave me acne. Do you guys have breakouts from taking the pills?


----------



## mrsrivers (May 9, 2014)

I am very acne prone and haven't had any breakouts since taking Manetabolism. 
I've only been taking them for 2 weeks though.


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 9, 2014)

good to hear mrsrivers i was worried about acne. 

i JUST ordered - after seeing results on instagram. hope it works quick and fast for me and all of y'all too!!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 9, 2014)

Almost four weeks. I will blow dry and do a lc at the 1 month mark next weekend. I'll be happy if it is .5 in that month.


----------



## growinstrong (May 9, 2014)

still taking my vitamins. I'm half way through my 2nd bottle and don't see nearly as much growth that I see on the instagram page. My hair, scalp or whatever must be resistant as hayle, lol  . Anyhoo, I'm continuing to take as I did purchase a total of 6 bottles. Talk about a slow grower .


----------



## Channy31 (May 10, 2014)

Excited to see everyones lc, please show them even if you've gained little. It'll be great to see some real results rather than ones just on instagram.

10th day so far


----------



## trebell (May 10, 2014)

I'm starting mine today. Bored with the other ones.

ETA took my first 2 pills


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

I was hoping they would have a Mother's Day sale.


----------



## so1913 (May 10, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> I was hoping they would have a Mother's Day sale.



15% off code: happymomsday


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

so1913 said:


> 15% off code: happymomsday



so1913

Thanks! Placing my order now for 6 months worth.


----------



## Channy31 (May 11, 2014)

Don't know if I'm crazy or inaccurate or what but I think my hair my have grown half an inch.

Although I am wearing a different bra to the one I did my length check in, which could easily explain it.

Excited for a real length check after my exams and around my 21st birthday 

Day 11


----------



## MrsMelodyV (May 11, 2014)

I took photos last night. I've been taking the vitamins for 27 days. I can't really say how much my hair as grown but it definitely has.  I think I need a lighter lc shirt so I can actually see.


----------



## trebell (May 12, 2014)

I'm on day 4. I have no before pictures tho. But i did measure some strands last weekend. It's ranging from 6 to 7.5in.

ETA some areas are past 8. All over the place.


----------



## WhereItsAt (May 12, 2014)

I am on day 5 of the vitamins and my scalp has been itchy when it wasn't prior to taking them. I'm in a sew in so I can't really tell much about my hair at the moment. I washed my hair and cleansed my scalp and it's still itchy. Guess it's the manetabolism. Has anyone else had an itchy scalp since taking these?

My skin has started to improve though which is nice. So I guess when this sew in comes down at the end of June, we will see how my hair looks.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## PureSilver (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait to see the glorious reviews and pictures from this growth aid, lemme see of it's living up to the hype.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (May 12, 2014)

I have five more days.........

I dont think im going to post pics though cause im naked in some of them(my starting pics that is....lol.....I was lazy


----------



## serene (May 12, 2014)

I am almost done with my second bottle, I will post official start pics at the beginning of month three. I trimmed about one inch prior to starting and gained 1.5 inches in certain spots my first month. I had to dust more off my ends this month, if I LOOK at my hair the wrong way I get split ends...my hair is thick but I have fine strands. I will post pics of the front/sides of my hair which grows the slowest. I bought a six month supply so I will TRY to document 4 solid months of growth. I have noticed a minor breakout since last week...4-5 small bumps, but my water consumption has been down as well.  I also stopped taking my birth control, so I am not sure if the pills consistently affect my cycle.


----------



## rileypak (May 12, 2014)

I grabbed a 4 month supply during the MD sale. Plan to start them in August when I run out of my current supply of Biotin.


----------



## cocosweet (May 13, 2014)

Dang. I missed the sale but I still want to get them.


----------



## Channy31 (May 14, 2014)

Did a very unofficial length check last night, and it looks like I've gained an inch!
I can;t be sure though because I didn't double check accuracy, at the end of the month I'll do a proper length check to hopefully confirm the inch.

Today is day 14


----------



## growinstrong (May 14, 2014)

Channy31 that's great to hear . I've been taking mine about a 1.5 months and dont think I'm seeing the length that others are getting, but then again, I'm not properly measuring, just eyeballing . Anyhoo, are you taking any other vits in addition to this one? About how much water are you drinking per day as I'm sure this helps too? Thx in advance for you feedback .


----------



## MrsMelodyV (May 14, 2014)

I've never used the photo grid programs but here is my attempt to compare before and after photos. The bottom two were taken 4/13/2014 and I started taking the vitamins the 14th. The top two were taken 5/10/2014. I see at least an inch of growth where I normally get the average.


----------



## Channy31 (May 14, 2014)

growinstrong said:


> Channy31 that's great to hear . I've been taking mine about a 1.5 months and dont think I'm seeing the length that others are getting, but then again, I'm not properly measuring, just eyeballing . Anyhoo, are you taking any other vits in addition to this one? About how much water are you drinking per day as I'm sure this helps too? Thx in advance for you feedback .



I'm hoping my eyes are not deceiving me. I'm not taking anything else, I drink probably just about the recommend amount of water. I also exercise between 1-3 times a week and am pretty healthy which could contribute?

BTW i'm yet to get my tape measure out.. I feel like this is too good to be true. But fingers crossed for another inch


----------



## Froreal3 (May 14, 2014)

I am a slow grower. I probably get 4" per year...which averages less than .5" per month. I have been taking these since the 14th...so about a month. I have grown/retained about a half inch. 

ETA: I still have three days left on my first bottle. I skipped a couple days.

Starting point



After 1 month.











I will begin checking this side. It wasn't this long before. It's probably grown about 3/4", but I have no comparison pics. This will serve as a starting point for this month.



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2014)

I received my Manetabolism today and will start them tomorrow. I will track my growth every 30 days.


----------



## Channy31 (May 19, 2014)

Hope this isn't TMI but has anyone else noticed that hair in other areas is growing faster too.

My leg hairs are growing like crazy.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (May 19, 2014)

One month results ! And I didn't even finish the bottle yet lol ( skipped some days )


----------



## MrsMelodyV (May 19, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> One month results ! And I didn't even finish the bottle yet lol ( skipped some days )



Awesome!! That looks close to 2 inches!


----------



## Channy31 (May 20, 2014)

Day twenty checking in


----------



## Froreal3 (May 20, 2014)

Checking in.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## serene (May 21, 2014)

Checking in...day 60!  I'll post "starting" pics soon.  I have had to trim a few times in the last 2 months.  I am going to officially track the next 4 months while I am on Manetabolism.


----------



## Beautified16 (May 22, 2014)

I finally received my 2 month supply today. I am so excited to start using it. Ill post pics when I see results.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (May 23, 2014)

Finished a month.....took pics(will not show)....maybe I didn't drink enough water but didn't see any "abnormal" growth.....so meh won't repurchase......at least for now


----------



## Channy31 (May 23, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Finished a month.....took pics(will not show)....maybe I didn't drink enough water but didn't see any "abnormal" growth.....so meh won't repurchase......at least for now



Thats a shame, but thanks for letting us know. I think it's important to hear from people that it hasn't worked for too, otherwise it's completely bias.

Day 23 checking in. May do another mini unofficial length check tonight as I have about 8 days left


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 23, 2014)

Jewell said:


> Hmm, this is the first I've heard of these vitamins. I always thought Hairfinity and Viviscal were rip-offs for the price points. Lemme go read...
> 
> ETA: After reading the ingredients list and seeing how they have a "celebrity" with a full head of hair weave endorsing their product, I conclude that the only ingredients these vitamins have over most others like Country Life Maxi Hair, Futurebiotics, and others that cost under $10/bottle is the ginkgo, and the amino acids.
> 
> ...



What vitamins have the amino acids? Do you just buy amino acid vitamins?


----------



## Channy31 (May 25, 2014)

Day 25 here  5 days to go.. which also means 5 days till my finals at university are over, and 6 days till I'm 21. Exciting stuff!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (May 25, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> One month results ! And I didn't even finish the bottle yet lol ( skipped some days )


  That looks like an inch, at least.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 25, 2014)

Out of town and left my vitamins.


----------



## trebell (May 28, 2014)

I've taken my pills daily and I'm not seeing any growth really. I have 9 days left on the 1st bottle. I'll finish the next bottle but to me I see no difference as of yet.


----------



## growinstrong (May 28, 2014)

Me either . I bought a total of 6 bottles too. I'm on bottle 2 and haven't seen much growth, but have noticed less shedding. I guess that's something, but not the reason why I purchased the vitamins.



trebell said:


> I've taken my pills daily and I'm not seeing any growth really. I have 9 days left on the 1st bottle. I'll finish the next bottle but to me I see no difference as of yet.


----------



## Channy31 (May 30, 2014)

30 days up, I will be posting photos asap! Super excited yay.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I stopped taking my vitamins for a couple weeks because I moved and they were in my shipment...I started up again yesterday.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 5, 2014)

Checking in. I have a noticed about an inch worth of new growth so far. I will post pics when I get to 30 days of using them. So far so good.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 6, 2014)

I will be putting up photos soon, my hair has grown and inch and a half isn!


----------



## trebell (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had my braids in for almost a week and a half, it looks like I'm seeing some new growth. Almost finished my 1st bottle. I have an odd # left so either I have an extra or was missing one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 8, 2014)

I start my first bottle out of 3 tomorrow.

Added my bang length currently.

Picture taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here it is!

I gained an inch and a half. Started my second bottle on the first but already missed out a day, when there is another good offer I'll be buying two more bottles! Three more inches to waist length, could be there by the end of July!


----------



## growinstrong (Jun 10, 2014)

Channy31, Great growth. It looks like you're WSL already .


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 11, 2014)

fell off major with these pills.
With my sister and my good friend getting married, I was super busy.

Starting back 100% tonight


----------



## trebell (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's a pic of my new growth I just finished my 1st bottle. I've had these braids in since 5/28. Looks like good progress.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Checking in.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## trebell (Jun 13, 2014)

Free shipping this weekend. Code : DAD14


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 13, 2014)

i'll finish my first bottle in 4 days. I dont really know if i got growth or not since im in kinky twists and it might just be slippage. But i measured the front and back before i installed and they were 12.5 and 11.5 respectively. Im not really shooting for an inch, im a slow grower and i usually only grow 0.3 a month so 0.5 would be an improvement. That would mean i would get 3 inches by the end of the year instead of 1.5. Ive also been drinking more water, taking my doctor recommended iron, and exercising moderately.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Checking in. Hopefully I've retained another .5" this month. Not totally sure since I skipped about one week. I will measure again when I'm done with my second bottle.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Checking in. Staying consistent.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Jun 18, 2014)

I stopped taking them. Life got too busy. Starting back today !


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Another .5" This is good.  Average growth rate is excellent for me.





Dd took the pic, so it's not that great, but you can see my hair reaches the thirteen now.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 22, 2014)

Did a mini length check i.e. I wasn't wearing the bra I was wearing for the first length check so it may not accurate and in 51 days, or one month and 3 weeks I've gained/retained 2.5 inches. I did also cut off 1/2 an inch last week because I had my summer ball and my ends looked a bit meh. So in total i've gained 3 inches in just under 2 months, triple my normal growth.

So exciting, I have two more bottles on the way, I'm (hopefully) going travelling this autumn, and I won't bring the pills, and want to cut off probably 2-3 inches of hair before or after I go just so I can start with fresh and perfect healthy ends. So, i'm hoping over the next two bottles I'll gain another 3 or so inches so when I chop i'll be where I am now + 1.5 inches of my normal growth rate but with perfect ends!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 22, 2014)

My nails started sprouting after only 7 days. Its been 2 weeks since I started. I have 5 more weeks before I take my ps out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

My nails have been doing well with this product. I don't like em long, but I do keep cutting them, probably every two weeks.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 22, 2014)

Same here with the nails. They're also really strong. I clip them and it sounds like I'm cracking wood. 

I've need a trim but I don't feel like straightening. I'm due for a lc. Its been 9 weeks since I've been taking the pills.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd planned to start on the first but I just started taking them today. Are people taking two at a time or splitting the doses?


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 22, 2014)

I take two at a time. On her instagram page she says it doesn't matter if you take two at a time or split the dose. Whichever works for you.


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just checking in. Today I finished my first bottle. I have tons of new growth. I plan on relaxing June30/July 1 and then I will take pictures.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Yesterday on instagram i posted an update to my nails.  I didnt tag the mane choice in the picture, I just typed a hashtag with them in it.

 I guess they did a search and reposted on their page.  Tell me why when some folks commented that their nails grown faster on their own, they took the picture down ?


 I dont mind taking the picture down , its not like I asked you to post it anyways. It just made me feel like, you only want pictures up that seem like folks get extreme growth.  So I feel leery about giving them any other free advertising.

 My nails grow fast on their own but they tend to break quick. With a HSN supplement they grow quick and retain the length.

I will finish my 3 month supply and I'm thinking thats it for me. smh.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 26, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yesterday on instagram i posted an update to my nails.  I didnt tag the mane choice in the picture, I just typed a hashtag with them in it.
> 
> I guess they did a search and reposted on their page.  Tell me why when some folks commented that their nails grown faster on their own, they took the picture down ?
> 
> ...



shawnyblazes that's dumb because everyone has their own growth rate. Lol they'd never put my measly .5" on there. But it's a lot for me. Smh 

I would ask them about it.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Checking in. Almost done with my 2nd bottle.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm out. I didn't see any growth and my hairs going through some thangs.


----------



## growinstrong (Jun 26, 2014)

Me either . I bought a total of 6 bottles and still have 3 left erplexed. I really had high hopes for this vitamin seeing all the reviews and progress pics, but just not happening for me. I guess I'm not deficient in the listed ingredients. Guess I'll finish these 3 bottles and hope for a breakthrough. Even still, I will not be repurchasing.



trebell said:


> I'm out.* I didn't see any growth* and my hairs going through some thangs.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 26, 2014)

So thats 2 people who it hasn't worked for and 3 or 4 who it definitely has?
So currently it's about a 66% success rate?


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jun 26, 2014)

Bangs only cause I had a sew in with leave out when I started.


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 26, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Bangs only cause I had a sew in with leave out when I started.



xxinsanexxchels

So was this about a month's worth of growth for you? (Sorry if you said this up thread....I'm being lazy)


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 27, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Bangs only cause I had a sew in with leave out when I started.
> 
> View attachment 266593



So has it worked for you? Is it more than your average growth rate?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nails are growing quickly. I keep cutting them to keep them down. My bangs have grown .5" per month so far. I have three more days of my 2nd bottle. I can't find my third one since I moved out of state.  I might go ahead and purchase one more.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 1, 2014)

Finished my second bottle, waiting for my third and forth bottle to turn up. It's been two weeks so far! Super slow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Channy31 Yeah they are pretty slow.


----------



## Whit (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a quick update!! I've been taking Manetabolism and Hairfinity for about three months now. I wear weaves as a protective style. Here's my two month growth taking Hairfinity:





Now, here's my two month growth in the most recent weave. I got my weave on May 3rd so yesterday was two months:













PLEASE RUN TO GET THESE VITAMINS IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I may take advantage of the 30% off sale. Code: JULY4SAVE

ETA: I will do a length check in another couple weeks. It will have been about three months then.


----------



## Whit (Jul 4, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I may take advantage of the 30% off sale. Code: JULY4SAVE



I just did!! Bought 12 bottles lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

^^^ Just bought two more bottles.


----------



## Royalq (Jul 4, 2014)

1.5 months in and no growth for me. growth aids whether topical or oral never work for me


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 4, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> So has it worked for you? Is it more than your average growth rate?


Yes because I was taking hairfinity before I got on manetabolism and I switched because I didn't seem to be achieving the same results that I used to and I felt they changed the formula possibly with more celebrity promoters/endorsements. So when I made the switch to manetabolism I made sure to take a starting picture. Not only did I see growth faster than my average, my growth was also faster than with hairfinity and as an added bonus my nails and eyelashes/brows grew. (My nails grow fine but they break and chip a lot) so my nails retaining length is impressive to me my eyelashes grew with hairfinity too so that wasn't as impressive. It's def worth trying out to see if it works for you if you have slow growth or just want to speed it up but just be prepared for it because i did have some skin issues but idc about that because my skin always has issues.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 6, 2014)

Still faithfully taking my Manetabolism daily. I will share the results on August 15th when I will flat iron and do an official length check.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 6, 2014)

I just ordered 2 bottles Friday and they should be delivered Monday. I don't know if I want to start taking them immediately or if I want to wait until I've installed some braids and used up some of my topical growth aids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 6, 2014)

BranwenRosewood you got a tracking number?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 6, 2014)

@Froreal3  Yes they uploaded it to paypal Saturday.


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

My weave was taken out today so I am posting progress photos in all of my subscribed threads   On the left side of each photo- weave take down, wash, condition, and flatiron on April 29th On the right side of each photo--weave take down, wash, condition, flatiron, and 1/4 to 1/2 inch trim on July 7th        I'm going back in a weave on July 11th and I will keep it until September


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 7, 2014)

Whit said:


> My weave was taken out today so I am posting progress photos in all of my subscribed threads   On the left side of each photo- weave take down, wash, condition, and flatiron on April 29th On the right side of each photo--weave take down, wash, condition, flatiron, and 1/4 to 1/2 inch trim on July 7th           I'm going back in a weave on July 11th and I will keep it until September



Great growth and thickness!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 8, 2014)

30 days down.

I'll be taking my hair down on the 25th of this month, which will be 6 weeks on Manetabolism.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine shipped. yay!


----------



## dede1129 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok so I am in my first week of taking Manetabolism. Does anyone else notice an increase in energy? I love it as I have not had my normal coffee and feel amazing! I just ordered another bottle, shipping last time was in 4 days and I am all the way in Hawaii which is impressive. Will take after pics after a month since I am just under a wig.


----------



## TeeMartini (Jul 9, 2014)

Still waiting for a response from customer service. My tracking number says  my pills were delivered today in Washington DC!!!!!! .... I live in Toronto, Canada. Just my luck


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 9, 2014)

I started taking my pills on 7/8. I'll post comparison pics when I finish the bottle. I've been having trouble swallowing these so I might not re-order even if I get a lot of growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 9, 2014)

TeeMartini said:


> Still waiting for a response from customer service. My tracking number says  my pills were delivered today in Washington DC!!!!!! .... I live in Toronto, Canada. Just my luck



Probably some USPS BS.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally got mine delivered and only one bottle turned up! 
The problem is that because I live in the UK I had to pay £13 to pick it up, so if they just send me another i'll be paying another £13!

Hoping I'll get some sort of refund.

Going to flat iron today and post my 62 day update. Also, I graduate tomorrow! Wish me luck


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^That sucks!  Explain that to her. They should send the new bottles and refund you 13 bucks to pay to pick it up. 
Channy31

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^That sucks!  Explain that to her. They should send the new bottles and refund you 13 bucks to pay to pick it up.
> Channy31
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



I messaged them last week and they said they would sort it out asap.. but its been nearly a week now!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, are there any current coupon codes still active? I'm interested in these for various reasons - not just hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmm, I just found the wholesale page. Now my interest has drastically increased.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Got my next two bottles and took them today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 15, 2014)

I decided to give this vitamin a try.

July 4th: I touched up my hair
July 7th(day 1): Received bottle and took my first 2 vitamins.
July 9th (day 3) : I noticed my edges darker, and it looked like it was filling in. Oddly, I was questionning if I was seeing correctly.

July 11 : I started noticing my roots as if there was growth like 3 mm. Again, I questioned what I was seeing.

July 14 (day 7): I CONFIRM that I have a solid 1 CM of tight curly afro new growth all aroung...edges are filling .


*Side note*

1) I also exercise 5 times a week. I do alot of cycling/spinning classes. 

2) I was also doing the inversion method a few days prior to receiving the vitamins. For those of you who don't know, the inversion method is basically massaging your scalp for 4 mins while being bend at 45 or 90 angle( as if you were looking for something on the floor or looking at your shoes). This is done for a week. You do 7 days straight each month.

Not sure if this played a role in my growth or was it really the vitamins.


----------



## HHSJ85 (Jul 15, 2014)

I ordered mine a few days ago, hopefully it ships soon =)


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 15, 2014)

Checking in for 7/8 - 7/15 . I won't be able to do comparison pics with this bottle because when I tried to update my iphone something went wrong and it got stuck in a recovery loop so I had to do a factory restore. I lost all my pics and I can't take a new one because I'm in marley twists until August.


----------



## Mane Event (Jul 15, 2014)

Checking in! Almost done with my first bottle!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2014)

I received my 2 bottles yesterday but took the first one this morning. 59 more days to go. I definitely need to see how it will affect my skin and nails.


----------



## Mane Event (Jul 16, 2014)

I know the instructions say 2 pills a day but I'm going to start taking 3/day -I'm hoping for a nioxin exeperience  :crazy:


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Still taking two daily.

Nails are growing faster than usual, so that's nice. I'm not a nail fanatic, so I don't really care about that. In fact, I cut them when they get to a certain length. 

I will do another LC soon.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've slowed down with taking these, trying to start them up again. I've been away a lot so have missed over a week I think.

Also, still haven't received my second bottle!
Anyway this is my 62 pill progress.. I did a trim after to have my ends nice for graduation. 
I think it has grown about 3 inches 

Photo one: Before
two: 62 pills later
three: post trim.

This is as accurate as I can get to compare, but take it with a pinch of salt!






What do you guys think?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know if you ladies are experiencing an increase in energy after taking these, but I sure am. That's definitely a bonus for me especially since I work long hours.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Checking in

Channy31 Excellent growth and retention! I see about 2 inches in two months!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Took today's dose.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 18, 2014)

I just ordered mine today. I got good results with Hairfinity but I'm trying to see what all the hype is about with Manetabolism. I just trimmed back to shoulder and I want to be APL by December so we'll see. .


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ronnie78 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just started taking these on Friday 7/18. I will report back in a month, I really want to make waist length.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 21, 2014)

Ordered my vitamins Friday and they arrived today! That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 21, 2014)

Checking in for 7/16 - 7/21. I already have a 1/2 inch of new growth. I think I might end up with a little over an inch this month.


----------



## Mane Event (Jul 21, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Checking in for 7/16 - 7/21. I already have a 1/2 inch of new growth. I think I might end up with a little over an inch this month.



Checking in as well...I can't speak for hair growth b/c I've been in the same sew-in for 2+ mos  and started taking manetabolism about 3-4 weeks ago

I can say this....since I started these pills, my nails look a mess (I need a fill every 1.5 weeks now), my brows look a mess,  everything looks a mess!!! Mess = more maintenance due to growth. 

I'm noticing more facial hair too! erplexed :crazy:  
Has anyone else dealt with this?

I'm also taking MSM which maybe attributed to my #strugglemustache

Not what I was anticipating but I can deal with this for faster scalp growth  It's not terrible and only noticeable to me b.c its my face


----------



## trebell (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm starting this challenge again to see if I see a difference. I had serious heat damage and ended up just cutting all my hair off. I started taking my pills again on Sunday. Here's my starting point.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2014)

So it has been a month since I started taking Manetabolism.

Red shirt was last month. Black shirt is today. I was about 12" in June, now I have a few strands reaching 13" give or take an 1/4" inch.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Checking in.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Checking in for the last couple days.


----------



## growinstrong (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm finishing the last 2 bottles that I have and its a wrap for me. Less shedding, but no extra growth . Guess I'll have to grow my hair the old fashing way.....TIME & PATIENCE


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 25, 2014)

My second bottle still hasn't even been sent, let alone arrived! So angry. It's been three weeks since I raid the issue!
It's now finally been forwarded on to the owner though so fingers crossed.

Other than that I love the pills still but stopped taking them for a little while, my hair is definitely still growing like crazy though.


For those who haven't heard:
I ordered 2 bottles about 5/6 weeks ago, one turned up.
Because I live in the UK I had to pay an extra £13/$21ish dollars just to pick the one bottle up. 
They better give me some sort of refund!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's crazy Channy31. They definitely need to refund that bottle. That happened with my first order. I ordered three bottles, but only received two. She apologized and promptly sent me a new bottle that same day. So I don't know why they're taking so long. I would contact them again.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> That's crazy Channy31. They definitely need to refund that bottle. That happened with my first order. I ordered three bottles, but only received two. She apologized and promptly sent me a new bottle that same day. So I don't know why they're taking so long. I would contact them again.



My Email has finally been forwarded to someone higher up, and she is basically asking the owner (courtneynaturalhair) what to do. I think it's probably because they have never had to give a refund for bad customer service or something.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Checking in. Still taking daily. My nails are growing like crazy. I'm always having to cut them and they are strong. I will check hair probably by September.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 27, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> My Email has finally been forwarded to someone higher up, and she is basically asking the owner (courtneynaturalhair) what to do. I think it's probably because they have never had to give a refund for bad customer service or something.



You should file a claim with PayPal!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Checking in for today.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Sanity (Jul 28, 2014)

Starting back up! Checking in for today! #1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 28, 2014)

Checking in for 7/22 - 7/28. I have 9 more days to go. Even though I'm getting growth from these, I'm not taking the second bottle. I have a hard time swallowing pills unless they are the size of a 200mg ibuprofen so taking these everyday is really hard for me. Biotin and a B-Complex would be better for me since they are smaller. I'll finish this bottle and find someone to give the second one away.


----------



## TeeMartini (Jul 30, 2014)

I have been on these pills for about a week. Sadly Iam going to stop taking them. It's making my face breakout horribly, and I never break out in these big angry bumps. I hope it continues to work for you ladies on it. Back to the drawing board for me


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Checking in for the last two days.


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 2, 2014)

Checking in!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## rileypak (Aug 6, 2014)

So I just started my first dose this morning. 
I need to take a starting picture too...


----------



## trebell (Aug 9, 2014)

Still taking 1 pill a day. I get bad cystic acne so I'm trying to lower the dosage.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 9, 2014)

I was supposed to take my last dose Wednesday but I forgot so I took it yesterday. I will take pics of the growth I got in my twists Sunday. It looks like more than an inch.


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 9, 2014)

BranwenRosewood

How long have you been taking it??


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Checking in.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 10, 2014)

Mane Event

I started on 7/8/14 and finished my bottle on 8/6/14 (really 8/8) so it was a month. I didn't do anything else that would possibly contribute to hair growth so I could see how my hair responded to these vitamins.


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 10, 2014)

^^^Nice!!!! I'm looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Checking in. One more day for this bottle.


----------



## HHSJ85 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ive been taking these for about 3 weeks (had to count my pills--9 days left) while drinking 3 liters of water a day-- no break outs. I had my hair braided under a u-part wig and I could tell that I got some growth but I didnt expect the growth to be as much as it is-- an inch! Lol ive used hairfinity as well but I will never stop manetabolism. I wish I had of taken pics to track it.

Eta- there was a lot of shedding when I detangled. If I can find something to combat that all will be well =)


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 10, 2014)

FYI--Free shipping is happening now. 

It's a back to school special. Not sure how long it will be going on...the site didn't specify.


----------



## HHSJ85 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mane Event said:


> FYI--Free shipping is happening now.
> 
> It's a back to school special. Not sure how long it will be going on...the site didn't specify.




Thanx! I just ordered 2 bottles.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are the pics of my progress. It looks like a little more than an inch but I'm not sure. My fingers are gripping the base of the twists. I have more growth in some places than others due to the different angles I used to install my twists. I noticed that these did absolutely nothing for my nails and did not affect my skin at all.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished my third bottle.  Took first dose of fourth bottle today.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 12, 2014)

Froreal3 what has your progress been like since you started. Now that you have finished the 3rd bottle how many inches did you get.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been getting about .5/month. I usually don't grow this fast. I'm a slow grower. I haven't taken a lc pic this month.


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 12, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Here are the pics of my progress. It looks like a little more than an inch but I'm not sure. My fingers are gripping the base of the twists. I have more growth in some places than others due to the different angles I used to install my twists. I noticed that these did absolutely nothing for my nails and did not affect my skin at all.
> 
> View attachment 272369
> 
> ...




GREAT PROGRESS!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 12, 2014)

Mane Event said:


> GREAT PROGRESS!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks! I took out my twists today and my nape is (finally) almost full shoulder length and my the hair at my temples is .5" from my collarbone. I'm tempted to take this second bottle I have but I can't stand the thought of swallowing another bottle of pills.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 16, 2014)

Checking in for past few days/


----------



## Channy31 (Aug 19, 2014)

Second bottle finally turned up and I have been taking them consistently for about a week. When the next sale is on I'll buy some more.

I've trimmed a fair amount of hair recently so it's been hard to keep up with progress.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2014)

Checking in. I've received two inches in four months. Been taking since mid-April. I started at 12". Now I have 14" in my bang area. This is good. If I continue along this trend, my bang should be around 16".


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2014)

I will give this vitamin a serious run starting September through the end of December and see how well it works.


----------



## bemajor (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there a sale code for memorial day?


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 29, 2014)

ordered my first bottle today


----------



## An_gell (Aug 29, 2014)

Just ordered a 2 month supply. They having a Labor Day sale code is LABORDAY15.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 2, 2014)

Today marks day 1 for me (finally).


----------



## Kmonae (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried Manetabolism pills in august. The pills didnt increase my hair growth, because my hair grows at 1/2 inch a month and before taking the pills i already had 1/2 inch a growth (im growing out color) and at the end of august i only had a full inch of growth. I wouldve purchased more just to see if they really work but my skin went crazy while taking them. I got huge painful bumps on my cheeks and jaw line so no bueno for me


----------



## serene (Sep 2, 2014)

I have been using Manetabolism for 5 months consistently. I just ordered another 6 month supply. Unfortunately, I did not take a before pic, but I did a lot of trimming the first 3 months because of previous heat damage (posted earlier in this thread). 

I still got significant growth even with the trims, so I am a huge believer in this product from my personal experience. My hair has never looked healthier, and other people keep commenting on it as well. 

The attached pic is the difference from June 7(tank top/first pic) to Aug 16, so a little over 2 months of growth. The pics are not the best, but not to be vulgar you can really tell the difference in reference to my chest area...sorry :/.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 4, 2014)

got my vitamins! day 1 for me, does anyone know how long do I have to take these to see results?


----------



## An_gell (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't started yet waiting to finish my last bottle of hairfinity. I'm very impressed with the customer service though.  I ordered my pills late Friday and they shipped the next day and I received them on Monday! That's some super fast shipping. I was floored!


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 6, 2014)

day 3 for me..i really hope I receive growth with this


----------



## ItsMeFre (Sep 7, 2014)

Day 1 for me, yay!!!


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 7, 2014)

before picture


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 8, 2014)

day 5.......


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 11, 2014)

took my pills.. day 8 for me


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 16, 2014)

13 days! will be taking pills in a few mins.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 24, 2014)

Such a wonderful thread! i will be ordering a 2-month supply this week. 
i did the BC a few months ago.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 24, 2014)

day 21......


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've currently stopped buying these because i'm saving.. although I may get some next month or something. 

They definitely increased my growth though


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 27, 2014)

I finished off my last bottle.  I am also saving,  so I won't buy again right now.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 27, 2014)

I just started taking these again last week 4months supply while I protective style until next June...hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised . If my hair is away I won't have time to pay attention to it. My DD is also taking it so let us see


----------



## growinstrong (Sep 27, 2014)

I have one weeks worth of these vitamins left. I will not be repurchasing. I saw no extra growth. I saw a little thickness, but can't attribute it completely to the vitamins as I'm doing other things. I guess everything doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 27, 2014)

Its almost 30 days and I am not seeing any kind of growth..just thickness


----------



## PinkyPromise (Sep 28, 2014)

Hairfinity works better for me.


----------



## growinstrong (Sep 28, 2014)

Same here and I took them for 6 months. I'm so over these vitamins 



jennifer30 said:


> Its almost 30 days and I am not seeing any kind of growth..just thickness


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 28, 2014)

growinstrong said:


> Same here and I took them for 6 months. I'm so over these vitamins


lol I would havee stopped on the third month


----------



## dede1129 (Sep 29, 2014)

I had to stop taking these because although I got great growth and thickness my face broke out like crazy and I never have acne. I started getting facials, changing my diet until I realized it was these pills. I am so disappointed because I was on my 3rd month and loving them. Now I have to try and see how my face can recover. I was tempted to take only one pill a day instead of two but I don't know if that will even help. UGH I still have 4 months left in my cabinet.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 29, 2014)

I just received my vitamins. I will start taking them on Saturday after I trim my hair! Can't wait to see my results


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 1, 2014)

seeing growth finally....


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 1, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> seeing growth finally....



How long have u been taking them


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

Took my last pills today. They helped grow back my bald edges from a weave install gone wrong so I will continue using these along with inversion and my Liquid Gold sulfur products. Placing an order Saturday. Installing crochet braids Friday.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> How long have u been taking them


 28 days


----------



## clairdelune (Oct 2, 2014)

dede1129 said:


> I had to stop taking these because although I got great growth and thickness my face broke out like crazy and I never have acne. I started getting facials, changing my diet until I realized it was these pills. I am so disappointed because I was on my 3rd month and loving them. Now I have to try and see how my face can recover. I was tempted to take only one pill a day instead of two but I don't know if that will even help. UGH I still have 4 months left in my cabinet.



They use to give me acne too. Now I take one pill with some zinc and I have NO acne. I'm thinking abt starting to take two pills. Try the pills with zinc and see what happens


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 2, 2014)

clairdelune said:


> They use to give me acne too. Now I take one pill with some zinc and I have NO acne. I'm thinking abt starting to take two pills. Try the pills with zinc and see what happens



I heard about taking Zinc with these vitamins. I have three bottles and I'm nervous about starting because I'm most definitely acne prone. I will definitely buy some zinc.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's my first update. The braids braids are from September 2nd my hair loose is from today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2014)

It didn't attach in previous post.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm on my second day of these vitamins. I have a total of three bottles. Has anyone noticed thicker hair with this? I really want to thicken my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 5, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm on my second day of these vitamins. I have a total of three bottles. Has anyone noticed thicker hair with this? I really want to thicken my hair.


 yes I have


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 7, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> yes I have



Yay!!! Can't wait to see my results!


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 7, 2014)

Took a break but my next bottle should be here this week and I will start again.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 8, 2014)

this stuff is really working


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 9, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> this stuff is really working


What results have you seen so far? i'm on my 5th day of the first bottle so of course I'm not expecting results so soon. I'm hoping to see results maybe by the end of the 3rd week.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 9, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> What results have you seen so far? i'm on my 5th day of the first bottle so of course I'm not expecting results so soon. I'm hoping to see results maybe by the end of the 3rd week.


 my sides are growing fast.. i'll post a pic at the end of the month to see if I get more results..ive only been taking them for 35 days..


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 9, 2014)

That's good to hear. I'm definitely trying to regrow my edges!


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2014)

Bottle came today! Day 1 month 2.


----------



## Whit (Oct 11, 2014)

I took my July weave out today and I got a blowout. Still going strong with both Manetabolism and Hairfinity. I will be posting these pics in all of my subscribed threads 







 The left side is from July 7, 2014 and the right is from October 11, 2014. I think I saw iciness more than length this go round. Any length was mainly experienced in the interior part of my head where it is still growing from a setback I had two years ago.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 11, 2014)

That's what I like about manetabolism. It seems to grow the areas you need it most. For me it was my edges and the sides of my head with thickness and a little growth in the nape. Whit your hair is definitely thicker! Just yummy!


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 15, 2014)

On my 12th day of these vitamins. My hair is braided in a beehive underneath my wig. I haven't seen much new growth yet but I'm hoping to see something by the end of the bottle.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 29, 2014)

I have four days left of my first bottle. While I definitely didn't get an inch a month like those on Instragram received I will continue to take these for at least two more months. My hair is in braids right now but I probably got 1/2 inch. I didn't experience any breakouts. I have two bottles left and after that I'll decide if I will repurchase.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 30, 2014)

I've been done with my last bottle for some time now. I didn't see ANY increased growth . I wont be repurchasing and will just let me hair grow at its own, slow pace .


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 5, 2014)

i feel indifferent...about these vitamins.


----------



## eaoneal11 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey ladies free shipping sale on manetabolism


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2014)

For those taking this and getting results, did u try 5000mcg of biotin and get the same or similar results?  It does have that amount of biotin in it and I can't help but wonder if that's the main reason why this pill and others work.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 10, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> i feel indifferent...about these vitamins.



Why do u feel indifferent?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 10, 2014)

Fhrizzball said:


> I'm taking Biotin until the end of the month and then will start with with the two bottles off Manetabolism. Biotin doesn't seem to effect my hair growth so I'm taking it more for metabolism really to see if it does anything. Can't wait until May so I can start with Manetabolism though!



How much biotin did u take?


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 10, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Why do u feel indifferent?


 i only got like 1 inch with it. nothing dramatic like those girls on instagram.. i guess i expected too much.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 10, 2014)

jennifer30
Do your hair usually grow 1 inch a month? Most people grow about .5 inch a month?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2014)

I have 2 more days left then I will be moving on to something else. I really like these tho so I will probably try take them again in February.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I have 2 more days left then I will be moving on to something else. I really like these tho so I will probably try take them again in February.



What are you moving on to?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> What are you moving on to?



Njoy's long and healthy essential vitamins


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 10, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @jennifer30
> Do your hair usually grow 1 inch a month? Most people grow about .5 inch a month?


i'm not really sure


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to post my before and after pictures but I don’t know how to add a picture to my message. I’m fairly new to the forum lol.

Anyway, I took my protective style out after 42 days of taking manetabolism and received great growth. I was so surprised that my hair had grown that much. I’m definitely ordering more so hopefully she has a Black Friday sale.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I want to post my before and after pictures but I don’t know how to add a picture to my message. I’m fairly new to the forum lol.  Anyway, I took my protective style out after 42 days of taking manetabolism and received great growth. I was so surprised that my hair had grown that much. I’m definitely ordering more so hopefully she has a Black Friday sale.


  what phone do you have?


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 16, 2014)

Although I had some great results I've vowed never to use these again, I've read some terrible things about the effect of super pills and the kidney/liver.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what phone do you have?


I have an iphone 5.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay I figured out how to add pictures lol.

So I started Manetabolism on Oct 4th right after I flat ironed my hair. I then got my hair braided into a beehive and protective styled with wigs until Nov 14th.

The before is Oct 4th. After is Nov 14th. I believe I got great growth. I didn't miss any days.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been taking Manetabolism consistently (2 tabs a day) for 6 months. I have another 6 months to get through. 
In the first 2 months I noticed the appearance of increased thickness and growth as when I started my hair seemed thin and wispy. I didn't do much to my hair except keep in in braids or crochet braids for months at a time to disguise a bald spot that came from mis-use of clip ins (my usual stint was about 2-4 months). So when I revealed my hair on the take down and blow dried for my next install I could really see the improvement (attributed to nature and the pills). 
I had no breakouts like I did when I was previously taking biotin alone, but figured my body became accustomed to the dosage. 
I have fine hair and before I started a proper hair care regimen 2 months ago, I noticed that a bald spot near the front of my head hadn't improved and was still pretty smooth after all this time. A friend of mine who started taking the pills after me complained of her hair feeling thin. This got me thinking and I decided to lower my dose to 1 pill a day. 
As protective styling goes, I am currently wearing wigs and GHEing so I can access my hair whenever. I think his is helping with my spot as it is no longer just smooth and shiny scalp. 
I think the pills have helped the general health of my hair and will continue to take them. However I won't say they are a wonder pill as I can't attribute anything spectacular to Manetabolism alone. Since join this forum and uploading 3 pics, I've had problems uploading from my phone. I will keep trying but if you can't wait I have comparison pisc on my Insta AbsyBlvd.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been taking Manetabolism consistently (2 tabs a day) for 6 months. I have another 6 months to get through. In the first 2 months I noticed the appearance of increased thickness and growth as when I started my hair seemed thin and wispy. I didn't do much to my hair except keep in in braids or crochet braids for months at a time to disguise a bald spot that came from mis-use of clip ins (my usual stint was about 2-4 months). So when I revealed my hair on the take down and blow dried for my next install I could really see the improvement (attributed to nature and the pills). I had no breakouts like I did when I was previously taking biotin alone, but figured my body became accustomed to the dosage. I have fine hair and before I started a proper hair care regimen 2 months ago, I noticed that a bald spot near the front of my head hadn't improved and was still pretty smooth after all this time. A friend of mine who started taking the pills after me complained of her hair feeling thin. This got me thinking and I decided to lower my dose to 1 pill a day. As protective styling goes, I am currently wearing wigs and GHEing so I can access my hair whenever. I think his is helping with my spot as it is no longer just smooth and shiny scalp. I think the pills have helped the general health of my hair and will continue to take them. However I won't say they are a wonder pill as I can't attribute anything spectacular to Manetabolism alone. Since join this forum and uploading 3 pics, I've had problems uploading from my phone. I will keep trying but if you can't wait I have comparison pisc on my Insta AbsyBlvd.


  this post made me feel warm and fuzzy! Your hair looks good and healthy!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Okay I figured out how to add pictures lol.  So I started Manetabolism on Oct 4th right after I flat ironed my hair. I then got my hair braided into a beehive and protective styled with wigs until Nov 14th.  The before is Oct 4th. After is Nov 14th. I believe I got great growth. I didn't miss any days.


  girl that is some great growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh I lurk in here a lot! Carry on ladies!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I lurk in here a lot! Carry on ladies!



I love to lurk too thanks for the compliment.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, so after reducing my dosage with the hope that this had something to do with how fine my hair looked/felt, I suffered an outbreak of random spots on my face. As rarely get spots, especially not more than one at a time, I immediately attributed this to 1 pill instead of 2 (could be a rash decision but I didn't wanna wait and see). Although it hasn't been a week, I've gone back to 2 pills a day and my face us clearing up. Don't know how this bodes for when my stash runs out but I will see in 6 months or so.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 26, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> girl that is some great growth!



Thank you! Almost done with my second bottle. Will post another pic when I take my protective style out.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday sale


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Nov 28, 2014)

So I had to do my THIRD big chop ! But back on Manetabolism . Starting pic


----------



## onesoulsista (Nov 28, 2014)

Has any one else had problems using the TMC40 code to purchase


----------



## nrock (Nov 28, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Has any one else had problems using the TMC40 code to purchase


I didn't even get that far. I couldn't get the vitamins to load into the cart.erplexed


----------



## Jenaee (Nov 28, 2014)

She stopped the sale at 5PM EST


----------



## Sugadoll (Nov 29, 2014)

Dec 12th. For 12 hours she is doing 40% off again. Check the website


----------



## Sugadoll (Nov 29, 2014)

MANE CHOICE


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Nov 29, 2014)

I was able to order it fine on my computer. Sorry for everyone who missed it.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 30, 2014)

As another member mentioned, she's doing another sale on Dec 12th 40% off. 12am to 12pm. They don't anticipate the website glitches again as they will be prepared this time lol. 

I ordered a 12 month supply on Black Friday and may stock up again with another 12 month supply on the next sale. 

I'm two days away from finishing my second bottle and have had GREAT growth (see one of my previous posts for pics) with no crazy acne breakouts. So it's a keeper for me.


----------



## eaoneal11 (Dec 4, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 have you started a 2015 mane choice challenge or do you know of one?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 4, 2014)

eaoneal11 said:


> NaturallyBri87 have you started a 2015 mane choice challenge or do you know of one?



No I haven't but I'd be open to creating one because with my 12 month supply i'll definitely be using it throughout the entire 2015 year.

I just tried to look into trying to create a thread. Do you know how to do it? I'll create one.


----------



## eaoneal11 (Dec 4, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> No I haven't but I'd be open to creating one because with my 12 month supply i'll definitely be using it throughout the entire 2015 year.
> 
> I just tried to look into trying to create a thread. Do you know how to do it? I'll create one.



I have no idea how to either.but I would surely join. I am on my first bottle and love the results so much I ordered the two month supply on black friday my birthday is Sunday so I'm hoping I can get a great present from my husband with yet another 2 month supply lol


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 5, 2014)

eaoneal11 said:


> I have no idea how to either.but I would surely join. I am on my first bottle and love the results so much I ordered the two month supply on black friday my birthday is Sunday so I'm hoping I can get a great present from my husband with yet another 2 month supply lol



They're having another 40% sale on Dec 12th. Let me him of know of the sale. I'm going to figure out how to create a thread.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 5, 2014)

I started a 2015 Manetabolism challenge if anyone who is still taking these is interesting in joining


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jul 22, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I just found the wholesale page. Now my interest has drastically increased.


 could you please share with me?  thank you


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2015)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> could you please share with me?  thank you


Hi,

It's actually a page with the phone number for licensed Estheticians to call and this is the link (http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/Wholesale_c_84.html) and get further details on how to purchase wholesale. I had to submit a copy of my license  to them as well to get the wholesale price list. Truthfully, it's not much better than the discount we get here year round on LHCF. I don't even use it because it wasn't worth it to me.


----------

